# how many shirts can i make out of a 15"x5yards of themoflex for 46.00



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

okay this is just a example but i wanna know how many designs i can get out of 15''x5yards of themoflex plus

design is 10inches wide, by and is 3 inches high


how many can i get, i just wanna know so that i can have a idea of what i need to charge to make a profit...

themoflex plus cost 46 for 15''x5yrds...really wanna know how to estimate cost...gotta be sharp on my deals now...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can do the math.. your design is 30 sq inches..you could do three 3 inches width...leaving room for the rollers...and 30 inches...is just short of a yard..so rough...very rough...15 long...so 15x3 = 45 images or so...if my math is right...but why don't you do the math...?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

About 60-65ish.


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

i really never measured by vinyl, but now i wanna maximize profits...so i guess i need to learn how to measure and know about square inches...


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

how do u come up with those numbers

can u write the forumula..and equation, for how u get those numbers..kinda not catchin on


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

For a 3x10 image. You have 4 standing on end, next to each other. That would give you some space between each one and for the rollers. That gives you 15 x 10 in. 

Now the roll measures 5 yards. 5 x 36"= 180" 

11"(image plus 1/2" between) into 180" = 16 

16x4= 64 images

Hope this helps


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

In short it would cost you approx 76 cents per design.


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

You should be paying $35 per roll.


----------



## Southpaww1 (Sep 5, 2020)

How many shirts can you get from 15in of 5 yards vinyl with a 9x12 in design.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Southpaww1 said:


> How many shirts can you get from 15in of 5 yards vinyl with a 9x12 in design.


safely 50. (5 * 3 * 12) / 9 

That is 5 yards, 3 feet in a yard, 12 inches in a foot, 9 inches in a design, allowing for waste is 50. Maybe more but not more than 60.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Personally, I never bother with the maths for these questions. 



I use SCAL 5 for all of my cutting so, for the example quoted in post #1, I'd simply make my project size 15" x 5yds and draw a rectangle 10" x 3". Then it's just a matter of selecting the rectangle and using the 'Duplicate...' command to automatically lay out equally-spaced rectangles that fit within the vinyl, allowing for any margins. The 'Align to Page' buttons perfectly centre my layout on the vinyl. Then ... count the rectangles to see how many fit in!



Sounds complicated but literally takes a minute or two.


----------

